# What do you train first on SchH puppy?



## Jmoore728 (Oct 17, 2013)

I'm sure this varies, but what are some of the first things you train your pup to do when first starting out on training for SchH?


----------



## robk (Jun 16, 2011)

I teach eye contact first.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

focus and tracking.


----------



## gsdsar (May 21, 2002)

Formally, tracking is where I started. Informally, focus. Taking walks and lots of praise and treats when he happens to give me eye contact or fall into the right position. It's all shaping when they are babies. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jmoore728 (Oct 17, 2013)

Focus I have been working on since day one....Tracking, I'm having problems getting interested in it....It doesn't appeal too me. I better start learning to like it.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

What about tracking doesn't appeal to you? I think either you love it or hate it! lol But it is one of the phases so best to get scent boxes started and maybe your dog will love it, so you'll be more enthused to do it. 
I teach the same, focus, engagement and scentpads. Personally I love tracking, but my dog is bored by the IPO style of it. With all the tracking time off we've had due to deep snow, I hope he'll come out with deep nose and focus to track.


----------



## Jmoore728 (Oct 17, 2013)

onyx'girl said:


> What about tracking doesn't appeal to you? I think either you love it or hate it! lol But it is one of the phases so best to get scent boxes started and maybe your dog will love it, so you'll be more enthused to do it.
> I teach the same, focus, engagement and scentpads. Personally I love tracking, but my dog is bored by the IPO style of it. With all the tracking time off we've had due to deep snow, I hope he'll come out with deep nose and focus to track.


I haven't really worked him much in tracking...Nothing formal. I've had him do a few things in the house....He loves using his nose. I think I will maybe like it once I get it going....I hope so anyways... Lol....


----------



## Jmoore728 (Oct 17, 2013)

Do you build your own scent boxes or buy them? I need to research tracking a lot more....I always skipped it or whizzed through that portion?..


----------



## gsdsar (May 21, 2002)

Jmoore728 said:


> Do you build your own scent boxes or buy them? I need to research tracking a lot more....I always skipped it or whizzed through that portion?..



Scent boxes are not built. They are layed. A scent box is you, stomping the ground to a pulp in a 3x3 box and then lacing it with treats. The pup goes up, and finds the treats. He learns that when he outside of the "scent box" there are no rewards. He learns to associate the scent with reward. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jmoore728 (Oct 17, 2013)

gsdsar said:


> Scent boxes are not built. They are layed. A scent box is you, stomping the ground to a pulp in a 3x3 box and then lacing it with treats. The pup goes up, and finds the treats. He learns that when he outside of the "scent box" there are no rewards. He learns to associate the scent with reward.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Sorry....I had a stupid moment. The guy I'm working with has shown me this several times....I was thinking "scent box" as in drug detection type nose work...1+1=3 for me sometimes....haha


----------



## gabyeddo (Aug 14, 2013)

I just did on 2nd 20 steps straight line today. But my 9 months pup had her scent pads(scent box) for 7 time on dirt and grass. I changed to grass because I wakes up late and dirt area around my house got dry or it's so packed.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Sealdoc (Feb 16, 2003)

My pup arrives next week to 10 days. Should I even dare to ask how to work on focus or should I wait until I get a trainer? I've never done IPO/Sch but have trained prior GSD in obedience. Do you start at 8 weeks or wait until they are 10-12+ weeks old?


----------



## boomer11 (Jun 9, 2013)

I'd work on engagement and make sure not to over train. Keep it fun for the pup or else you might struggle with a dog that looks flat down the road.


----------



## Jmoore728 (Oct 17, 2013)

boomer11 said:


> I'd work on engagement and make sure not to over train. Keep it fun for the pup or else you might struggle with a dog that looks flat down the road.



Over training is always in the back of my mind....Should I keep it to a few sessions a week or just a few short ones daily? I try to keep it switched up a little. He has great food drive, so it allows me to have extended sessions....Most of the time, his meals are coming from my hands....I def don't want to bored him


----------



## Jmoore728 (Oct 17, 2013)

Sealdoc said:


> My pup arrives next week to 10 days. Should I even dare to ask how to work on focus or should I wait until I get a trainer? I've never done IPO/Sch but have trained prior GSD in obedience. Do you start at 8 weeks or wait until they are 10-12+ weeks old?


Make him focus on you...When he makes eye contact, reward....I started this around 10-12 weeks old....You can start it whenever. 
I have been using marker training...example
He makes eye contact, I mark with the word YES, then reward immediately. Keep repeating until he knows what the world YES means....You will know when this happens.... Try to avoid reaching for the treat too early or he will key in on this. Clicker training is the same thing, except you use a clicker rather then a verbal marker. Delivery, body language, timing, etc are important when doing this.... I'm still working on my delivery....

This is the way I worked Bane....Even better when he is hungry.


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

Focus/eye contact - food reward - from day one

Positions - food rewards - 

Marker/clicker training really is the way to go with babies IMO

Meals can be done as scent pads too....look at the big picture, break it down into the smallest components and start those components as babies

Lee


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Since i produce my own dogs to work, i start focus work at 6 weeks now. i also start scent boxes at 7 weeks but then tend to lay them off for a bit. LB is behind in tracking because of how awful our weather has been, but with the early work she will progress easily once we start again.


----------



## Sealdoc (Feb 16, 2003)

wolfstraum said:


> Focus/eye contact - food reward - from day one
> 
> Positions - food rewards -
> 
> ...





Jmoore728 said:


> Make him focus on you...When he makes eye contact, reward....I started this around 10-12 weeks old....You can start it whenever.
> I have been using marker training...example
> He makes eye contact, I mark with the word YES, then reward immediately. Keep repeating until he knows what the world YES means....You will know when this happens.... Try to avoid reaching for the treat too early or he will key in on this. Clicker training is the same thing, except you use a clicker rather then a verbal marker. Delivery, body language, timing, etc are important when doing this.... I'm still working on my delivery....
> 
> This is the way I worked Bane....Even better when he is hungry.


Thanks a million! Cant wait to get him and start!


----------



## Wolfgeist (Dec 4, 2010)

I start with focus work, basic obedience (sit, down, stand) and tracking - along with socialization.


----------



## Blitzkrieg1 (Jul 31, 2012)

I simultaniously do drive building with prey items and create barking, striking and grip. I also start teaching basic positions for food.


----------



## David Taggart (Nov 25, 2012)

What is important - not to supress self-motivation by obedience. Many owners think that obedience is the most important thing, but it is not for Schutz dog at the beginning of training. Train your dog to wal and to jump different barriers - bushes, short brick walls, etc, and use "Down", "Sit" and "Stand" as intermediate commands. 
1. Make your puppy ball mad. Train separately "Give it" and "Drop it" - that would be your foundation for obedience.
2. Train to look for a hidden ball somewhere in the park. Simply tether your puppy to a tree, walk away to hide the ball and help him to find it using your trails - that would be your foundation for tracking.
3. Never train your pup to bark at you. Instead, ask your friend to hide the ball behind his back and your puppy to bark at him from the front, only he barked 10 times - he should reward by throwing the ball for him. Use a ball on the rope for tug-of war game of three - you, your dog on a leash and your friend. Train "Out" by exchanging the ball he holds for a tasty treat - that would be your foundation for protection.
4. Use a ball on a rope to introduce "Heel" command.
Everything above are just introductions to real training you get in the club.


----------



## Jmoore728 (Oct 17, 2013)

David Taggart said:


> What is important - not to supress self-motivation by obedience. Many owners think that obedience is the most important thing, but it is not for Schutz dog at the beginning of training. Train your dog to wal and to jump different barriers - bushes, short brick walls, etc, and use "Down", "Sit" and "Stand" as intermediate commands.
> 1. Make your puppy ball mad. Train separately "Give it" and "Drop it" - that would be your foundation for obedience.
> 2. Train to look for a hidden ball somewhere in the park. Simply tether your puppy to a tree, walk away to hide the ball and help him to find it using your trails - that would be your foundation for tracking.
> 3. Never train your pup to bark at you. Instead, ask your friend to hide the ball behind his back and your puppy to bark at him from the front, only he barked 10 times - he should reward by throwing the ball for him. Use a ball on the rope for tug-of war game of three - you, your dog on a leash and your friend. Train "Out" by exchanging the ball he holds for a tasty treat - that would be your foundation for protection.
> ...


He likes the ball on a rope. He gets really amped up when using a flirt pole or doing rag work. He isn't crazy with only a ball.. 

Do you work with him daily regarding drive building exercises, or only a few times a week? My former female was ball crazy. Bane not so much at this point. He will chase it and return it a few times. 

I will start using the ball on a rope more. Pre teething, he loved the ball on a rope.. I'm sure it's still there.


----------



## JanaeUlva (Feb 5, 2011)

Engagement (I am the most fun!), focus, eye contact, basic positions that include moving forward, backward and pivoting. Drive building. Tracking. Marker training. Agility equipment for body awareness and confidence.


----------



## mydogs (May 4, 2012)

Focus/eye contact. As soon as he makes eye contact hand him treat. We use hot dogs. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## mydogs (May 4, 2012)

I started at 10 weeks. Their attention span is like so little so a few 2 min sessions at first best to go to a club to learn. 
Ball on string works best for us. And the flirt pole. 
Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## mydogs (May 4, 2012)

Take him everywhere. Socialization. We went right to Home Depot with all the sounds and people in there it was great. My pup is 5 months and just started gun fire at our club with him today didn't phase him one bit 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## VomBlack (May 23, 2009)

With Drax I've just been working on focus/attention and engagement, keeling things fun and adding in plenty of socialization. He's 11 weeks and I think I'm paranoid about trying to do too much with him too soon. Thinking of working on some pivoting this week as a fun new exercise. I forgot how exciting and also overwhelming puppies can be.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jmoore728 (Oct 17, 2013)

VomBlack said:


> With Drax I've just been working on focus/attention and engagement, keeling things fun and adding in plenty of socialization. He's 11 weeks and I think I'm paranoid about trying to do too much with him too soon. Thinking of working on some pivoting this week as a fun new exercise. I forgot how exciting and also overwhelming puppies can be.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I was very overwhelmed....My 5 year old and 2 year old son along with a new puppy was insane. But, now that he is 6 months old, it is much better. That young puppy stage can be challenging...It was for me...Plus, I had to up my learning curve a lot with training. .... Much more too go. But I have much more confidence than 6 months ago...This forum has been a ton of help


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

One important thing to work on is recalls. Restrained recalls are done often where I train, even with some of the older dogs to increase speed. Never to early to start it, and it is one of the most important things a dog should do. Lifesaving....


----------



## crackem (Mar 29, 2006)

The first thing I teach? That I am awesome  it's all worked together, I guess the first thing I do is engagement, condition a mark, and informal recalls. But in that i'm luring sits, fronts, heeling position, down, spin right and left, thru the legs and nothing else out there is is that cool, so they can some to me at any time, especially when I ask, and all the cool stuff happens, etc. But mostly what they're learning is that they can do things to get things they want, and I can tell them yes, no and good and they can learn what they mean. the end result is I am awesome. Everything else is easier after that.


----------

